# Who's your idol/inspiration



## mastershake (Jun 8, 2011)

I look up to Dimebag Darrell because everyone always said he was such a great guy.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I have a lot of respect for Lance Armstrong and J.D lang. Random I know haha. Inspirational wise it would be Alex Zanardi, such an amazing attitude towards life and never gave up on his passion after losing both his legs in an accident which should have killed him.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

It's kind of pathetic, but my idol is Bukowski. He was a loser, and a loner, but he embraced that; and he recognised elements of life and society that interest me, too.


----------



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

Steve Jobs-incredible life story


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Bjork is my idol.


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

Lady Gaga, since she is a veritable hurricane of creativity, sweeping away the boring and the mundane.


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

Jeremy Lin of the Golden State Warriors.

Michael Jordan whose work ethic is legendary and unmatched.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

trendyfool said:


> Bjork is my idol.


Love her also very much.


----------



## felula (Jan 25, 2009)

I read The Secret Life of Marilyn Monroe recently and, for the first time in my life, I feel I can finally relate to someone. It's actually kind of scary how much in common I have with her. She lived a very sad life but remained positive regardless.


----------



## mirry (Jul 20, 2011)

Bob Ross, Banana Yoshimoto, and Hayao Miyazaki.


----------



## diomedes (Jul 14, 2011)

My idol and inspiration are Jesus. We should all try to be like him.


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

The great kurdish leader Saladin


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Charlie Sheen, because he doesn't care what people think anymore.

I'm only sort of serious about that.


----------



## Love Minus Zero (Mar 23, 2011)

There's a Canadian singer called Bif Naked, who is always super positive. When she was fighting cancer she never posted a negative blog, always joked and looked on the bright side of things. As she sings, "I wear my defensive mask of optimism like a badge."

For spiritual inspiration, it's def the Buddha and his teachings. 

And my social inspiration is the actor Jason Isaacs. In all his interviews he's super polite, funny, and full of charisma, lacks that self-consious ego that I seem to have.


----------



## SquishieTheTurtle (Jul 26, 2011)

Tim Burton, because he embraces his... I guess, weirdness! and he shows it off to the whole world.


----------



## Krikorian (May 16, 2011)

William James, Pierre-Joseph Proudhon, Emmanuel Levinas.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Pyschadelicsnake on youtube.... He's SO positive, he's just a great person. 
His real name is Lee Baker, but pyschadelicsnake is his username.

He inspires me to be a better person...


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

Dave Mustaine (turned his whole life around from a horrendous drug problem) and Buddy Rich


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I look up to one of the nurses in the nursing home I work in, she is amazing. The other person I look up to is one of my college lecturers who is also amazing- I want to be like them combined!


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

SPC said:


>


Come on now, she's everyone's idol.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

Cat Montgomery said:


> Come on now, she's everyone's idol.


i know. and it aint no lie either. what i would give to be a terrible person yet have life-altering amounts of money thrown at me from all angles. we should all be aiming for that level of win in life.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

I guess when you put it that way, she is someone to envy. Though I would not say she's my "idol". By hat, I mean I'm jealous, but I would NEVER want to be like her.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

Cat Montgomery said:


> I guess when you put it that way, she is someone to envy. Though I would not say she's my "idol". By hat, I mean I'm jealous, but I would NEVER want to be like her.


i would. shes a thespian, a scholar, and an accomplished writer. shes one of our societys real heros.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

SPC said:


> i would. shes a thespian, a scholar, and an accomplished writer. shes one of our societys real heros.


Was it a book, or some autobiography?


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

Cat Montgomery said:


> Was it a book, or some autobiography?


it is listed under hardcover fiction in the NYT.

synopsis: "The book centers around two young girls, who spend the summer down at the Jersey shore, drinking, dancing, and picking up guys."


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

She may be an "author", but I'd be very hesitant to call her a scholar


----------



## timetopretend (Aug 6, 2010)

Ms. Florence Welch of Florence + The Machine :3

Not that I want to be a singer or anything but I idolize her style, her attitude and her songs inspire me :heart


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

My grandmother and Nelson Mandela two of the most positive uplifting people I have known, my grandmother and I may have our problems but there is no doubt she has led an inspiring life. Nelson Mandela spent 27 years on Robin Island but emerged with a spirit that is nearly unequaled he was such a strong presence for South Africa, I love him and think he's so amazing. Another that comes to mind is my brother in Law Bevan he has always been my biggest supporter and fan he has always believed in me and has never given up on me.


----------



## falconpunch (Aug 2, 2011)

.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

falconpunch said:


> Carl Sagan


THIS ****ING GUY!
Carl Segan is the man!


----------



## CaffeineAddict (Aug 6, 2011)

My father.

He literally came from nothing and made something out of himself. He's the hardest working person I ever knew, and his selfless love towards the people he cared about and the generosity he showed in every day he lived was priceless.

I hope that one day I can at least be 1/4th the man he was.


----------



## Bush Baby (Aug 6, 2011)

Celebrity-wise it would be Angelina Jolie. I know it might sound dumb or trivial, though. But I admire her humanitarian work and even though she is rolling in money, she is grounded enough to go to these dangerous places to raise awareness about poverty and real suffering. I feel silly being anxious when I see the people who have real survival problems. I want to volunteer for UNHCR, Peace Corps, or Red Cross some day. I also like her for adopting all those kids who would have had difficult lives otherwise, and she dresses plainly and lets her inner beauty grab attention instead of flashy clothing.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

My Love.. She is the most wonderful and beautiful person in the world...:love


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

freddie mercury!!


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

aw1993 said:


> freddie mercury!!


Mine too! :clap


----------



## liktheangel (Oct 23, 2010)

I tend to adore artists. I don't really have an idol. I'm really inspired by these people:

Ian Curtis: I think he was an amazing songwriter, and musician.

Jim Morrison: To me he's a poet. Incredibly articulate, artistic, and poetic.

Paul Thomas Anderson: I think he's an amazing film director.


----------



## SunnyFriday86 (Apr 16, 2011)

Charlie Sheen!


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

lonelysheep said:


> Mine too! :clap


YAY!:boogie


----------

